# 3000pt csm army



## csmWalters (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello, I am currently selling this item over Ebay. It has taken me over 2 years to collect this army and has had a lot of time spent on it. They are painted at table-top standard with a few models in particular with pro painting, acquired online. I would like to know how much do you think the army could sell for? Feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 

HQ:
-TYPHUS
-LUCIUS THE ETERNAL 
-CHAOS SORCERER 

ELITES:
-x5 TERMINATORS
-x10 POSSESSED 
-x4 PLAGUE BEARERS 

TROOPS:
-x15 BLACK LEGION
-x7 PLAGUE MARINES 
-x24 KHORNE BERSERKERS 
-x2 RHINOS

FAST ATTACK:
-x5 WARP TALONS

-HEAVY SUPPORT:
-x4 VINDICATORS
-x1 LAND RAIDER
-x1 PREDATOR
-x3 OBLITERATORS (unassembled)
-x5 HAVOCS (unassembled) 
Extra:
- 4th edition codex 
- carry case
- 20 paints 
- 3 brushes 



Thanks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to Trading Area. 

I think about half of retail would be a good starting point generally. Understand that a lot of potential buyers aren't going to care about how good the paint is and will likely be planning to strip them and repaint the models themselves. 

The ones that are pro painted, assuming they are painting competition standard, you could probably ask a bit more for. I wouldn't expect much for the older codex. Paints, case and brushes are all used so again, half retail or less is your best bet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pictures would also help people to make up their minds on whether to buy. Somebody may be looking for a ready painted army, and or one that needs minimal customisation.


----------



## csmWalters (Jun 23, 2014)

Here


----------

